

Twitter Eats World: Global Visitors Shoot Up To 19 Million - coglethorpe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/24/twitter-eats-world-global-visitors-shoot-up-to-19-million/

======
rabidsnail
The more users they have, the faster they run out of funding. Poor twitter.

